# Changing the view mode on a Sharp Aquos without the original remote?



## Halffull

I have a Sharp LC-32D6U that I've hooked up to a chromebook via HDMI.

Problem is that even when I set the resolution of the chromebook correctly, the image is cut off on the tv screen. The internet says that this may be related to the View Mode of the screen, and the user manual of the TV confirms that it does in fact have View Modes (http://www.hdtvsolutions.com/pdf/tel_man_LC26_32_37D6U.pdf page 35)

However, I don't have the original remote to the TV, and the Xfinity remote I have does not have a view mode button. It can access the main TV menu, but there is apparently no way to change the view mode from that menu. How do I go about changing the view mode of the TV without the original remote?


----------



## tristar

Is there an Auto-Adjust setting as in Monitors ? That usually adjusts the screen correctly.


----------



## MissE

My Samsung Phone has a great app that works with my Samsung TV, Sony DVD, Sony Receiver and ROKU box. Maybe your phone would work as a smart remote.


----------



## Deejay100six

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Did you try to buy a replacement for the original remote?

https://www.google.com/search?clien......0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.7JA917GQMEM


----------

